# Prevacid and diarreha



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have yet to take any of the acid reducers that donot cause me terribel diarreha, I have tried them all now my dr is trying Prevacid, after two days the D is starting. Is there anything that I can take that would help elimainate the diarreha?? I have IBS also and this is really flaring it up. I have to take something for my gerd, ithas acted up bad witha lot of chest pain. I have a hiatal hernia and barretts espogus sp?? so I cannot mess around with this..but at the same time cannot stay in the house for months on end with diarreha.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you tried taking calcium supplements?. It seems to work for some people with D...http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=72764More info here...


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I do take Caltrate and it does help a bit with IBS..but when I have to take any acid reducers it does not help I get D..I was wondering if Icould take Imodium as a preventative so D would not start. I really have no choice to take the acid reducer because of my bad prob with barretts, I am already pre cancerous!!


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you spoken to your doctor about that?. I would if I were you... im sure he can find out a way to help you cope...


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I've had an awlful time with these drugs for GERD. I was one that never had the D. Well now because of these drugs I get the D. I really have to watch what I eat. Nexium really helped the gerd, but the side effects were horrible. Even after stopping the meds I still had problems for months. One drug that I have taken that does not cause any D is Aciphex. However I don't think it works as good as the others that have the awlful side effects. Last winter my doc gave me Prevacid. It helped without any problems. Then again I needed it in early summer. The side effects came back. I was on vacation. My ibs started acting up. After a few days I realized it was the prevacid.Maybe try talking to your doctor. Maybe he can help.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I had that problem with Nexium, D within a day of the first dose. I'm trying to get my insurance to let me get back on Zegerid, as that helped me with the acid and even my IBS-D.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,I'm so sorry to hear about the nasty side effect! I have IBS and recently developed GERD, and am on Prevacid. I have not had the D problem, but have noticed Prevacid is a bit of a hit and miss some days (getting some painful acid reflux today even though I took it this morning).Are you taking the Prevacid twice a day? Maybe try just taking one in the morning and see if it makes any difference? You are taking it before you start eating, right?I'm really not sure what to suggest... but I would go back to the doctor and say it's not working.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry prevacid has been causing you D -- that's pretty rare, as it causes C for many people (for me as well). I'm wondering if you'ved discussed this with your dr. -- or if maybe after a couple weeks your body could adjust to it? I'm Protonix and the first couple weeks I had D, but then I got used to it... If your dr. also thinks so, maybe it's worth it sticking with it for a couple of weeks and see if things will change (I am so sorry, I know a couple weeks is such a long time... unfortunately that's the time frame that it takes for the body to get used to a lot of meds...)And Ash is totally right -- PPI's (Prevacid, protonix, nexium, etc) work best if taken in the morning. In fact, taking them in the p.m. only may not work as well at all. However, there was this once when my GERD acted up very badly (severe chest pain and the whole nine yards), my dr. said that I should take it both in the morning and before bed. And that proved to be effective for me. Maybe that's something that you could ask your dr. about? Or if that's too much medication, then definitely PPI's in the morning. If your dr. okays it and if your IBS is okay with it too, you might also want to try taking the OTC drug (sorry I forgot the name, it's the one that can coat the stomach and esophagus with a protective layer). Hope you find some relief soon. Keep us posted.


----------

